# Some light sparring prep for tournament



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 14, 2019)

Me and Mike Graves with a little light training. Getting back in the flow.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 14, 2019)

Well I can certainly see a lot of...interesting things from this based on my own training,but I won't comment because I don't know what your systems emphasis is and what the goal of this sparring is


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 14, 2019)

Need context of the sparring..  I don't know what's going on or what's being trained.  What is is that's being taught?


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 15, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Well I can certainly see a lot of...interesting things from this based on my own training,but I won't comment because I don't know what your systems emphasis is and what the goal of this sparring is


 
Please do. Feedback is welcome. We are just doing light sparring in general. I'm training on ways to enter with gloves on, which will eventually transition to takedowns and qinna with gloves


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 15, 2019)

What style of MA do you train and what kind if tournament are you entering?


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 15, 2019)

I train yang taijiquan. I am wanting to get into full contact San Shou, may end up being point sparring. Depends what's closest to me early next year.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 16, 2019)

I would probably stay out of range a bit more and move more aggressively in and out. 

If someone was really hunting you. I think you would eat a lot of shots you just don't need to hanging out where you are.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you. Most of my training had been with a guided chaos practitioner. That means get close and destroy thier root, and look for a quick kill. This doesn't translate well to gloves, and Mike Graves is very skilled in multiple ranges and with competition. I'm not comfortable in long range and not as skilled as Mike yet. I'll work on it, and eventually post again.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 16, 2019)

I will explain an idea that has helped my sparring. 

The first one is you can't see punches coming at speed so you have to find other ways to deal with them. 

Footwork, angles, good entrances and exits deals with some without having to see them. You play the probabilities. 

A good guard and good posture deal with some.

And then all you have to worry about is what's left.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 16, 2019)

drop bear said:


> I will explain an idea that has helped my sparring.
> 
> The first one is you can't see punches coming at speed so you have to find other ways to deal with them.
> 
> ...



And one of the things my sons instructor emphasizes is if you see the opening....you probably missed it.  You need to understand where the opening is going to be.


----------

